# WTB full size keyboard



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

looking for electronic full keyboard w/weighted keys + accessory sustain pedal.

not at all interested in beat up 'club' boards . . . 

3-5 piano variation sounds would be ideal.

thanks ..

:smile:


----------

